# Sticky  Other Rehoming Sites



## twitch

the following is a list of different sites where you can advertise your rats in need of adoption. remember that the more people that know you have rats available the more chances you will have in placing your babies in appropriate homes. 

if anyone else has anymore to add that are not here already feel free to post, just remember to check that the links are still active. 

this list was generously made by A1APassion and is supported in this issue by the moderating staff. if there is any issue with this list please contact the moderating staff. 

You can set up a yahoo identity & then go to groups.yahoo.com & do a search on keywords such as pets, rats, rodents, etc & find dozens of discussion groups, Here are a few that I know of:
pets.groups.yahoo.com/...=313798771
pets.groups.yahoo.com/...=313798771
pets.groups.yahoo.com/...=313798771
pets.groups.yahoo.com/...=313798771
pets.groups.yahoo.com/...=313798771
pets.groups.yahoo.com/...=313798771
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/RatTransport/?yguid=313798771
(this one is for volunteering or looking to arrange a transport, not for surrendering pets)

The same is true for livejournal.com Once you set up a user account you can do a keyword search to locate many groups. Here are a few I know of:
adopt_a_pet, pet_supplies, rat_breeders, rat_lovers, rat_luv, ratsnospos, rattie_adoption, rattielove, rattielovers, ratties, rodentfurs, smartpetowners, theratcommunity

It seems that myspace has many rescue groups but I'll be darned if I know how to search for them. Maybe someone will know of some and add the links they have.

petfinder.com
I think most everyone is familiar with it but what they don't know is that they are allowed to place their own ads as well. You can also search their database for someone local at www.petfinder.com/shelters.html

ratrescue.com
International (mostly USA)
it is a forum style list, not very active & poorly moderated but people are using it

www.rmca.org/Rescue/

www.ratfanclub.org/adopt.html

goosemoose.com
International (various sub boards)

www.kimsarkrescue.org/
(there are stipulations that may cause them to reject some rats litters because people are careless but it doesn't hurt to check with them)

floridarat.com/phpBB2/index.php
Though it says Florida there is an International membership
(must have an approved membership before you can post)

www.rathelp.org/Shelters.html
(extensive links)

www.rabbitadoption.org/other.html
California (has a list of many other organizations outside of CA as well)

www.anyratrescue.org/
Glendale, Arizona (links to other sources as well)

www.cavyrescue.co.uk/
(UK)

www.ausrfsnsw.com/inde...option.php
(Australia)


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: other places to post for rehoming*

well I really didn't care about any recognition on this, I just know that getting the word out is so important. 

On the flip side, most of these places HAVE rats that are in need of new forever homes so please make sure this is conveyed in the thread title so that people who are looking for rats to adopt know to look at these locations before running out to a Petco or the like. 

It is just as important for us to adopt from these locations as it is for us to know where we can find assistance with rehoming ours when we are not able to care for them.

I encourage everyone to add working links to this thread. This is an international list so locations around the world are needed. This list I offered is just a short list of what is out there. I have a note pad buried somewhere with dozens more so I will be adding more.


----------



## jellybeanqueen

*Re: other places to post for rehoming*

it may have its share of weirdos, but how about craigslist?
lots of people check that site out every day...including me. 
i'm so addicted, it's not even funny. 
you just have to screen potential owners carefully! 
..and if you wanted a suggestion of a specific site catering to rat adoption only, just ignore me. =P


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: other places to post for rehoming*

I just rescued one from craigslist. 

I did it because I know there are people in my general area that are prowling CL for free or cheap feeders. There has been so many complaints about several people who post these reall friendly notes about wanting mice or rats or hamsters or etc, because their little girl really loves them... then you see a post about their adopting a 10 foot python for a small adoption fee of a few hundred dollars. Yeah uh-huh... I bet your little girl loves them. They are the same people who post they are a reptile rescue in yet another post. (I have a knack for recalling phone numbers quite easily & I've seen the pattern since these dolts never remove their posts, they just let them cycle out when the 45 days are up.

Its a risky spot to post small pets up for adoption & there are so many other places that are far more safe to use. However, I do encourage the good hearted people that are able to open their homes to keep an eye open for the babies that are being offered on that site. You could very well be saving a life.... literally.


----------



## ration1802

*Re: other places to post for rehoming*

For UK members really, but I've spent 3 days looking through this site and if there are tons of rats already listed for rehoming, including from rescues, private breeders and also general rehoming. So not only is it good for those looking to get a new rat, but also a good place to advertise should the need arise for you to rehome

http://www.preloved.co.uk


----------



## jorats

*Re: other places to post for rehoming*

For Canadians, there is a strong membership at the Rat Shack's Ratties In Need.  All rescues can be posted.


----------



## my_ratters

*Re: other places to post for rehoming*

umm look these up craigslist, kijiji, backpage, rolla. look up but they have other animals to on there


----------



## blueberryratlover

Don't know if this was mentioned yet, buzt you could ask a rescue to courtesy post them on petfinder for you if they don't have space to take them for you.


----------



## Lizawren

Here's a link to For the Love of Rats Rescue in Walker, Louisiana, USA (about 30 minutes Southwest of Monroe in Northeast Louisiana.)https://www.facebook.com/ForTheLoveOfRatsRescueThey just received their non-profit status and, with school starting up, this lady could also really use some volunteers. Check out their FB - she makes some gorgeous fresh meals for her ratties. I wish she'd open a restaurant; most of it is stuff I'd love to eat!


----------



## Lizawren

Here's a link to For the Love of Rats Rescue in Walker, Louisiana, USA (about 30 minutes Southwest of Monroe in Northeast Louisiana.)https://www.facebook.com/ForTheLoveOfRatsRescue. They just received their non-profit status and, with school starting up, this lady could also really use some volunteers. Check out their FB - she makes some gorgeous fresh meals for her ratties. I wish she'd open a restaurant; most of it is stuff I'd love to eat!


----------



## LauraSFantasy

Many of those links are broken. Perhaps it's time to erase the ones no longer in operation?


----------



## susb8383

I know this is an old thread, but Mainely Rat Rescue is a great organization. They also sometimes have other pets such as mice, hamsters, gerbils, and guinea pigs:


https://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/available-pets/



The original founders were from Maine, hence the name, but they now have foster homes all over New England.


----------

